# sydney tuesday 28th LONGY



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

is anyone keen to go out tomorrow morning ?
the wind is looking good.

i can do LR if that is the flavour of the month, or stick to my locals cloey and malabar.
open to suggestions


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

LONGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!

Lets go Kezza!

How long will it take you to get through immigration?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm on the road now so i guess i should arrive at about 5.15  
it's getting back that worries me, may be quicker to leave the car and paddle.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Maaate it's going to be a beauuuuutiful morning, and everyone else will be back at work! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've got some squid left over, might try some jigging for the big-uns!

See you there!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

excellent Dan, i have only fished there once and don't have a finder so i will bring a white stick and hope for the best.


----------

